# sonic mouse repel?



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

We have mice in our garage D: We have traps set up in there, but none in the house. We are yet to see any in the house.

But with my room being in the semi-unfinished basement I feel as though (or perhaps its paranoia) that I am more at risk then the rest of the house for the mice to appear D: Specially seeing I am not the neatest eater, and there are often crumbs found in my room and some open boxes of snacks in our pantry shelf D:

Does anyone know if those sonic repel things affect hedgehogs. I figured that would be a good way to go if I had any or was at risk. That way I wouldn't have the unpleasent surprise of finding one under my bed :c


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

It specifically says on the box not to use on small animals such as pet mice, gerbals, rabbits, etc so I'm assuming that means hedgehogs too. Now with that being said I have one of the "sonic" mouse things in the garage and 3 in the basement. We are in the basement a lot so both the hedgehog play pens and rabbit play pen are set up down there so before I bring them down I unplug the mouse things and then plug them back in after they are back in their homes upstairs. There's probably a good chance that these hurt hedgie ears, but idk if its proven. I know if I happen to forget to unplug them right away they won't move at all and sit their kind of in a daze, but I can't say if its because they are hurting or if it just puts them in a trance. Either way I wouldn't risk using them around them nothing could happen, but it could also cause pain and/or possible deafness.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't risk using one. I've heard, and I'm not certain this is true, that they work by making a constant sound that annoys the animal so much it leaves. Supposedly, it's not just plug in and all mice flee.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Its a constant high pitched buzzing and indeed is annoying. If I leave them plugged in, in the room I'm in, it gives me a headache and starts hurting my ears and I know small animals hearing is better than ours so I can only imagine how it would make them feel if they were around it for more than a second or two it takes to unplug it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgies are VERY sensitive to high pitched noises. I wouldn't use anything that is supposed to deter pests with noise - a hedgie would be among the animals wanting to leave!


----------

